# Recommend an Italian Restaurant in Bristol...



## stupid dogbot (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone?

Users saying Bella Pasta will be ignored.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 28, 2010)

I honestly can't think of an Italian Restaurant in Bristol I'd recommend. There's the one down by the Queen's Shilling below the park street bridge that's ok I guess. The one at the bottom of Gloucester Road by the Bishop's Tavern or whatever it is now is apparently awful, not that I've been. 

The only truly good one I've heard of is Casa Mia, which looks amazing, as long as you've got the money and book well in advance - http://www.casamiarestaurant.co.uk/


----------



## Geri (Oct 28, 2010)

I like Marcos, which is on Baldwin Street (at the top of the steps as you go up towards St Nicholas market) or San Carlo in Corn Street. 

If you after a cheap and cheerful pizza, then Fratellis is good (near Debenhams).


----------



## big eejit (Oct 28, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> The one at the bottom of Gloucester Road by the Bishop's Tavern or whatever it is now is apparently awful, not that I've been.



You mean Amici's. It's always been good when I've been there, but probably haven;t been for about 6 months. The one around the corner was ok too.


----------



## Geri (Oct 28, 2010)

I used to go there all the time when it was Sorrento's. I love the swirly artex walls. The one around the corner was also good, and the one across the road near Bottoms Up. I haven't been to any of them in about 15 years though.


----------



## Geri (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, and Piccolino's in Quaker's Friars is nice too - very similar to San Carlo, i.e. slightly upmarket and expensive, but worth it (although I only go these places when I am not paying).


----------



## big eejit (Oct 28, 2010)

I forgot it was called Sorrento's. Used to love their pizzas. And they stayed open very late, which was handy sometimes. Think they still do.

That statue thing outside is weird tho.


----------



## Geri (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, we often used to pile in there late after a night out. We had a friend who would eat everyone's leftovers, he was like a human dustbin!

What statue thing outside?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheers, all, I'll investigate those. 

The last time I had italian out was at my uncle's wedding in Hitchin. I had Insalate del Mare to start and it was some lettuce, a few seafood sticks and a WHOLE octopus on top. Tentacles and all.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 28, 2010)

Geri said:


> San Carlo in Corn Street.



If that's the one with the flaming torches outside by St Nick's Market, then yeah, thought it was very good. More on a seafood Italian tip iirc, had a lobster spaghetti there which came with half a lobster still in its shell on top. 

Thankfully I wasn't paying.


----------



## chilango (Oct 29, 2010)

Prego

Up between the Downs and Henleaze is pretty good.


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2010)

chilango said:


> Prego
> 
> Up between the Downs and Henleaze is pretty good.



The fact that it's run by people called Olly and Julian is enough to put me off.


----------



## chilango (Oct 29, 2010)

Geri said:


> The fact that it's run by people called Olly and Julian is enough to put me off.


 
Fair enough ...the food is pretty good though. It's where I go on visits to Bristol from Italy!


----------



## chilango (Oct 29, 2010)

...that said. I've yet to find an Italian restaurant anywhere in Bristol that even comes close to what we get here.


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure the food's fine. They just need to change their names!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 29, 2010)

chilango said:


> ...that said. I've yet to find an Italian restaurant anywhere in Bristol that even comes close to what we get here.


 
That seems to be the general opinion, tbh.

My friend would honestly choose Bella Pasta if I leave it to her.

I've said that I'd rather stay in and cook.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 30, 2010)

Numero Uno on Whiteladies road is good-although I have not been there for a good few years, but have been there at least 3 times.


----------

